# Riding in Miami, FL



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I was curious to know if there is anyone on these boards that rides here in Miami, FL and WHERE they ride. 

I can't think of a place that I wouldnt have to worry about a Cuban running me over (I'm allowed to say that b/c I'm Cuban. lol), or that I wont have to stop and wait for a light to turn green. 

Every single little avenue and street here have traffic, lights, and many other obstacles!

I know that Key Biscayne is a good ride (up that bridge especially), but anywhere else? And if you HAVE ridden Key Biscayne please let me know your experience.

Punchin out...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Key Biscayne is one of the best places to ride...*

It has wonderful views, nice wide shoulders most of the way, generally people who live there are used to cyclists and it's a nice long stretch with one of our only big climbs! I would say that 90% of the roadies I know, this is where they ride. Have you seen the big groups out their on Sat mornings? Usally 4-5 groups at least of 40+ riders. Plus all the smaller groups and soloists.

I generally fell pretty safe there. yes there are accidents there and one person was killed 2-3 weeks ago while riding, but it's generally one of the SAFEST places to ride in Miami. But the FL DOT has *finally *fixed the area that made that small section hairy!

Riding down Old Culter from Coco Plum area down to the south can be nice as well as the Pinecrest and ares just south of thier.

I have my own route that I call Tour de Gables that I do on shorter rides.

If you head really south, riding can also be nice in the Homestead/Redlands area.
I know some who head up Collins on Mimai beach to Aventura and back say it's not too bad, but that scares me.

For me I just stick going from the Gables to the key and back!


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply DB...

Tour de Gables <------haha! Im going to make one called Tour de Hialeah! LOL!

No but that sounds really good actually. Not the death part but everything else.

Yeah I live by Pinecrest/Palmetto Bay, east of Old Cutler, and was thinking about riding either towards the Gables or just keep going south.

In the future I def. want to join one of those groups that ride out on Sat. mornings but I cant now. I'll get a good ass beating.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Ride in to the Gables. Get to Granada then head North. Go to Ponce, then Ponce to San Remo (Mark Light Stadium) then N. to Alhambra, N, till you hit Granada agin, them south all the way to to The Coco Plum, then back down Old Cutler.


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Seems like a good tour to me. Do you know the distance on that ride? Thanks again.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

From where you are? Not sure. I know from where I am Alhambra and Granada a very simlar loop is 12.5 miles


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a nice ride (for me at least that im starting out). Im going to try it out one of these days for sure.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

PM me or e-mail if you wnat to ride it some day or the key. Happy to show you around the routes.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Rookie:

I live in the Grove. I understand you live in Palmetto Bay. Based on my experience of riding in the Miami area the last few years, you have two general options:

1. Key Biscayne. Scenic, tons of riders, cement hills, but it's somewhat dangerous: two riders killed there in the last 30 days.  

2. Homestead. There are groups that leave the Cocoplum Circle or South Miami (Lario's Restaurant) from 7:00 A.M. to 7:30 A.M. on weekends. Just find a group and try it out. These groups generally ride south from the Circle or South Miami on Red Road up to Pinecrest Elementary, they turn right on to SW 104th Street, and then left on to S.W. 62nd Avenue until they reach Old Cutler Road, then they generally go South on Old Cutler Road (but for a few shortcuts to avoid traffic) until they reach Old Cutler and Galloway Avenue. From there, it's a straight shot south to Black Point Marina, where groups tend to continue to Homestead Bayfront Park or Roberts Park. These are long rides (38 miles to 70 miles roundtrip), but if you can't go the distance you can always break early. Pace is 18 to 22 mph depending on wind. From where you live, I would suggest you do a warm-up ride from your home to South Miami and find the 7:30 A.M. group out of Larios, then ride with them. On the way back, you can break out early as you will be close to Palmetto Bay.

I've done Miami Beach a couple of times over I-395 and Venetian, but those draw bridges lack traction if they're wet and the I-395 is full of glass shards on the shoulder. Some people like the ride, but not me.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks for that info. I might try get to the lario's ride sometime.
Think that ride is do able solo?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Man, 2 riders?? I heard about one in the hearld (a local racer) but that was it.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The Homestead rides are doable solo as you can stop at Homestead Bayfront Park for a Gatorade/snack and rest a little. But if you have a strong wind coming from the East riding back alone is challenging. I recommend riding in a group if you're going that far.

And yes, the rider that was hit last Sunday died. The Miami Herald print edition of course didn't print it, but it was on posted on the herald's on-line edition:

Posted on Mon, Mar. 20, 2006

Cyclist struck on Rickenbacker Sunday dies

BY ELAINE DE VALLE AND LUISA [email protected]

A bicyclist struck by a vehicle as he rode along the Rickenbacker Causeway on Key Biscayne Sunday has died of his injuries, Miami-Dade police said Monday. The cyclist, whose name has not been released, was hit by a motorist driving a Ford Aerostar van across from MAST Academy high school at 3979 Rickenbacker Causeway. Both had been eastbound at the time of the 5 p.m. accident. 

The cyclist was taken to Jackson Memorial Hospital's Ryder Trauma Center where he later died. 

Traffic homicide detectives are investigating the collision today. Police said the van's driver apparently kept going another quarter mile or so to the parking lot of the Miami Seaquarium after striking the cyclist, said Miami-Dade Police Det. Scott d'Heere, a traffic homicide investigator. ''I don't know what his motive was, whether he came here to call police or something else,'' d'Heere told The Miami Herald Sunday evening as he looked inside the van in the parking lot. D'Heere said he did not know what caused the crash. The cyclist was riding a metallic silver Klein race bike that was left mangled by the road side. But d'Heere said racing bikes are so lightweight they damage easily. 

Sunday's fatal accident comes on the heels of a fatal one last month. Omar Otaola, 33, was negotiating a particularly bad curve, trying to merge with motor traffic at the eastern end of Bear Cut Bridge, when he was struck by a delivery truck and killed on Feb. 25. Since then, county commissioners approved improvements on the bicycle crossing there, which has been the site of many bicycle accidents. Workers have already widened the shoulder.


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info fornaca! I think I will practice the ride peice by peice solo before actually joining that group. I really never realised how many people ride in my immediate area. 

How do these guys actually hydrate themselves for such a long ride (the 70 miler)??


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Man, that sucks!! I was there Sunday morning.

I say it all the time, you MUST ride VERY defensively!


----------



## jvossman (Jan 10, 2005)

*Second rider did not die, herald ran correction*

Hi John Voss, prez of ORAA (mountain bike group at oleta) treasurer of everglades bicycle club (roadie dade county club)

The herald ran a correction, the second rider did not die. We are organizing a miami version of the ride of silence on May 17th and invite you to join us...

http://www.rideofsilence.org/locations.php?PHPSESSID=04e749df95e140a0ff40bff91a18e0f1#FL

as for beginner road rides, there is also a 20 mile version put on by the everglades bicycle club on Sat morn 7:30 you go monty's in the grove, deering estate and back. 40 mile version puts you down to black point. Also a 27 mile ride on Sundays starting at Ponce de Leon middle school, beach then back.

If you show look for the tall ****** with the seven cyclocross bike w/flask.

See ya.

-jv


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*About the Everglades Cycling Club....*



jvossman said:


> Hi John Voss, prez of ORAA (mountain bike group at oleta) treasurer of everglades bicycle club (roadie dade county club)
> 
> The herald ran a correction, the second rider did not die. We are organizing a miami version of the ride of silence on May 17th and invite you to join us...
> 
> ...



Lemme tell you all I know about the Everglades Club-
1. They are very welcoming, and don't really care about you, yer bike, shoe size, race, kit, or anything else.

2. They are safety conscious.

3. They take time to warm up at the begining of the ride. 

4. Until you get in shape to average about 20 mph, after the warmup, you will see them steadily pull away into the distance.

Ride with them this Saturday- you will learn a beautiful route.


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

*Thank You for the invite!*

The everglades Club sounds really good!!! I spoke to a couple of people over the weekend that had nothing but good things to say about you guys. I am definitely looking forward to joining and riding out. I just need my road bike first


----------



## MarcD (May 27, 2005)

*Miami rides*

Hey guys-- I am staying in Miami for the next week and was looking for some fast rides.. The guys at Bells Bikes gave me some info on rides at the Aventura Mall. Is there anything there during the week- morning or evening? Sounded like there was a Sat morning ride at 7am from behind Macy's? There was also mention of a Thurs ride nearby at 5pm, but the guy at the shop could not recall the actual meeting point.. I also heard about the Sat ride from Granada with the Everglades club, but that is a bit far to get to for 6am. Any help would be great- thanks


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The EC are a bunch off cool folks. I know some guys who ride with them and they put on some really nice century rides as well.

Get your bike already....


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Miami Hydration*



 cyclinrookie said:


> Thanks for the info fornaca! I think I will practice the ride peice by peice solo before actually joining that group. I really never realised how many people ride in my immediate area.
> 
> How do these guys actually hydrate themselves for such a long ride (the 70 miler)??


 I just saw this question. Hurry up and buy yerself a pair of Polar Water Bottles-they have insulation. Get the larger size. Fill them 3/4 full with water and put them in the freezer the night before. In the morning, fill them up- that will hold you until you hit some rest stops where you can get ice and water.


----------



## MarcD (May 27, 2005)

So is anyone aware of a Thurs afternoon ride around the aventura area? I was told there was one nearby at 5pm. Also a ride on Sat at 7am from the mall?


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Hey Miami*

Hey,
New to the site, recently bought a specialized Allez Elite Double from bike tech a few days ago, it is my first road bike, yet I rode a hybrid for a few years prior, and ran cross country for Coral Gables High. I'm bike daily and would love to get into the junior racing scene (I'm 17), but I have mostly always ridden solo, and have never been in a club. Wondering If anyone could give me some pointers possibly on getting into the racing scene. I was also wondering if anyone knows any group rides that I could join, or is interested in riding. My average speed is between 18 and 21 mph, and I ride around 3 daily, for about 2 hours. Otherwise, any great trails to avoid traffic going down to pinecrest, and then south from old cutler would be great, as I have been doing the Key Biscayne ride, and my own Tour of Gables, ( I head past the Biltmore, then to Alhambra, then I ride to where 8th street meets Le Jeune, to Ponce and back down to miracle mile, then back by the biltmore, it is about 10 miles).


----------



## jvossman (Jan 10, 2005)

*reminder ride of silence Miami*

Hi, hope this is acceptable to moderators...if not just remove and send me a note..


Please join us on the Ride of Silence 
12 miles, 12 mph, in memoriam. 

This Wednesday, May 17th 6:45pm 
Hobie Beach, Key Biscayne 


Dear Friends:

As most of you know, I am involved in the Everglades Bicycle Club as treasurer and have enjoyed riding the streets of Dade County for 10 years now. The Everglades Bicycle Club in organizing the Miami Ride of Silence and I am the ride chair. 

What is the Ride of Silence? 

This ride exists: 

To HONOR those who have been injured or killed 
To RAISE AWARENESS that we are here 
To ask that we all SHARE THE ROAD 
On May 17 at 7:00 PM, the Ride of Silence will begin in North America and roll across the globe. The Ride of Silence will also take place at the same date and time in approximately 120 other cities in the US, Canada, Mexico, Brazil, Germany and Belgium. Cyclists will take to the roads in a silent procession to honor cyclists who have been killed or injured while cycling on public roadways. 

Although cyclists have a legal right to share the road with motorists, the motoring public often isn't aware of these rights, and sometimes not aware of the cyclists themselves. 

Unfortunately we all know someone who has been killed or injured on the road due to a motorist. For a sobering list of some recent victims, click here.

What can you do?

Spread the word - please forward this email to your friends (including non cyclists) and especially if you know anyone in the press or media. 
Join us for the ride- please join us for the ride, the more people that go, the stronger the statement that will be made. 
This ride is NOT a fund raiser. We don’t want your money. All we want is that you ride with us. It’s 12 miles long. At 12 miles an hour. In silence. Think funeral procession or silent march. It’s on Key Biscayne, next Wednesday May 17th at 6:45pm, starting at Hobie Beach and does not include the bridge. It will still be daylight so lights are not mandatory but you may want to bring a blinky in case its overcast. 

You can do this ride with a 40 lb hybrid bike and not even break a sweat. This ride is about making a statement. We are hoping for press coverage so its important that you attend so that the rest of the South Florida community to be aware that they have to share the road with cyclists. I hope to see you all there 


John Voss 
Everglades Bicycle Club 
[email protected] 

Details on the whole project is here... 
http://www.rideofsilence.org/main.php 

While the Miami one is here.. 
http://www.everglades-bicycleclub.org/ride_of_silence.htm 

For those of you who live a little north, Boca Raton is also having one.. http://www.rideofsilencefl.org/


----------

